# Ok, I don't know how to do quotes



## aquadancer (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, just joined. Have avoided doing quotes in forums, think I'd better learn how as things get involved here. 
I finally figured out to click on the little quote symbol. Later I discovered the multiquote symbol [so that's how people do that]. Unfortunately, my replies also end up in the grey quote boxes, so that my replies look like part of the quote, and I end up in a mess. Help me.
aquadancer


----------



## aquadancer (Oct 18, 2010)

aquadancer said:


> Hi, just joined. Have avoided doing quotes in forums, think I'd better learn how as things get involved here.
> I finally figured out to click on the little quote symbol. Later I discovered the multiquote symbol [so that's how people do that]. Unfortunately, my replies also end up in the grey quote boxes, so that my replies look like part of the quote, and I end up in a mess. Help me.
> See what I mean?
> aquadancer



aquadancer


----------



## MJS (Oct 18, 2010)

Put the word quote inbetween these [ ] at the beginning of whatever it is that you want to quote.  At the end, do the same thing, but put a / before the word quote.

You can do this as many times as you'd like, for whatever you wish to quote.


----------



## aquadancer (Oct 18, 2010)

MJS said:


> Put the word quote inbetween these [ ] at the beginning of whatever it is that you want to quote.  At the end, do the same thing, but put a / before the word quote.



I am seeing if it works. The quote is already between brackets at the beginning.



> You can do this as many times as you'd like, for whatever you wish to quote.



I am keeping you busy today, MJS.  Just previewed this, and  OMG, it worked! [does my excitement give away that not much I do on computer works?] I am self-taught, sorta like what some of the members said when I mentioned teaching myself martial arts.
aquadancer


----------



## MJS (Oct 18, 2010)

aquadancer said:


> I am seeing if it works. The quote is already between brackets at the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, when you hit the quote button, it'll quote the entire post, but you can break that up accordingly, which you've already done.  

As for keeping me busy...not a problem.  Glad I could help.   This is helping me pass the time while at work.


----------



## drwhitefield (Oct 19, 2010)

aquadancer said:


> I am seeing if it works, sorta like what some of the members said when I mentioned teaching myself martial arts.
> aquadancer



Hey you're a good learner aquadancer! You can edit what's inside the quote boxes as well...!


----------

